# Insurance issues



## Matsky (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi all, i have just received a quote from a-plan insurance for £595 fully comp with a £500 excess and mods included were exhaust system,air filters and alloy wheels. i am 37 years old and have a clean license.
A-plan insurance were very good to deal with and knew excatly what i was wanting to insure,defiently worth ringing them to get a quote if your going to buy a skyline or you have one already.
Happy Driving,and remember the skys the limit!:wavey:


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Very true, but still worth shopping around. I was with A Plan last year and they quoted me £25 cheaper this time around, with no changes to car, no convictions and years no claims.

Adrian Flux beat them by £100 and A Plan won't budge. So far the admin and comms from Flux has been good (OK, more likely to be when they want your business), but despite the bad rap Flux sometimes get - no insurance company is going to happily hand over the cash if it comes to the worst (hopefully not, touch wood).

So this year I'm ditching A Plan, but will see what they have to offer this time next year.


----------



## jackwatsan (Aug 12, 2008)

*Insurance*

Insurance is the security of life or things , these are two ways one is life insurance and another one is General insurance. threre are some certain rules in issueing the insurance. and estimate the life of the item then autharity will dispatch the team.
============================
Jackwatsan


<a href="http://www.gov-auctions.org">Car Auctions</a>


----------

